# How to repair Hartford Clamps #62



## 2X4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone know how to get and change the pins on Hartford Clamps? I have several clamps that the pins that pull the moulding together are missing and some that are dull. 
Thanks Dave


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

The Hartford Clamp company may be able to help you if they still are in business.
Hartford Clamp Co.
466 Park Ave., Box 280131
East Hartford, CT , 
06128-0131

We used their HD bar clamps which proved student indestructible when I taught woodworking years ago.


----------

